# Soft stool/ peanut butter



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

Our Koda is just reaching nine weeks old. We got her from the breeder last week and she had her on buffalo blue wilderness food. I've noticed except for maybe twice her stool is extremely soft almost like a soft serve ice cream (gross I know). She doesn't struggle to go and goes a good amount each day but I'm worried why it's so soft. I wanted to change her to TOTW but breeder said to keep her on there for 2 months. Anyone have this issue with blue food or have any tips? We see the vet Thursday for more shots and to test the stool 

Also is it safe to give a little bit of peanut butter as a special treat for going in the crate?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have any experience with Blue Buffalo, but I've read other people have experienced similar issues. I think it really depends on the pup. Do a search and you'll find some other threads about food. The first thing to check out is with your vet (which you are doing on Thursday). It's very common for puppies to have an intestinal parasite or bug that is causing this. 
We moved between a few different kibbles before settling on TOTW. We've been supplementing with oats for extra fiber to firm things up.
As for PB, go for it. It's a tried and true snack. And by PB, I mean the real stuff, peanuts, not that junk oil that the put in a jar with a red/blue label. We would put it in a Kong to occupy our boy's time. (very helpful when you need to get other things done.)


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Peanut butter is fine. 

Soft(er) stool is not really a big of a deal for puppies and can be caused by a bit too much protein or a little too much food. Its only been a week and she is getting used to the stuff you give her, including treats and such. As long as its not a "mud pie" runny consistency or liquid, she should be fine. 

Took us couple of weeks to figure out Dre's GI system, but last week he was on antibiotics and it was terrible... We are back to square one, removed most treats from his diet and waiting for it to "firm up" again before introducing anything else into his diet.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Buffalo was definitely the 'soft service ice cream' culprit with our puppy, and she had softies for a few months. She also developed dandruff, and little bumps on her back. @marathonman is likely right, in that its simply a little to rich for her.

Once we switched her (slowly, mix the food for the first week (20/80, 50/50, 80/20)) to Acana all those problem disappeared, and she has been fine ever since (no dandruff, no softies, no bumps).

Apparently dogs are just as picky as humans


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I continue to have digestive upset with Dharma. We give her cooked oatmeal, she gets fortiflora on her kibble in the morning and I can't give her anything human food wise. We are switching from Oven Baked All Breed puppy kibble to OB large breed puppy kibble. There are some different ingredients in the other type. Good quality food but protein could be an issue? I think it is very much trial and error. She is still putting on weight but the vet isn't totally happy. She weighs 26 pounds at almost 5 months.


----------

